# Texas Optics Website?



## feathersnantlers (Dec 10, 2004)

Anybody know the name of the Texas Webiste that has great prices for all types of hunting optics?

They have a name brand site and then a outlet type site that sells sample's or overstock's.

I am looking for a Leupold Vari X III or a Nikon Monarch.

Thanks

Scott Morris


----------



## Steady73 (Dec 10, 2004)

Is this the one:  http://www.swfa.com/


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 10, 2004)

*Thanks those are it.*

The main one is SWFA.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey try Jon at www.theopticzone.com.  He's a great guy and his prices on most things are hard to beat.   Now if you are looking for a Leupold, the prices are going to be the same nearly everywhere.  That is because Leupold forces dealers to sell for MAP (Minimum Advertised Price).

SWFA has a 110% price guarantee if you are willing to haggle with them.


----------



## TreeJacker (Jan 21, 2005)

*lowest scope prices*

DNR sports in PA has the cheapest prices I've ever seen on scopes.  You have to call to get the actual price and there is no tax...just shipping. Do a search for D N R sports and you'll see their web page.  You will be hard pressed to find more aggressive prices.


----------



## stumpman (Jan 24, 2005)

The optics zone as 7x57 mentioned has a great sale on zeiss now they are better and less expensive than leupold with there sale I have a 3.5-10x50 conquest on order now should be here wed $489.00 out the door.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Jan 24, 2005)

Call Brian at Hunter's Edge in Kirksville, Missouri.  I have bought several Swarovski and Leica items from him in the past few years and he beats competitors prices by HUNDREDS of dollars!  

http://www.opticsandknives.com/


----------



## stumpman (Jan 24, 2005)

Gobblin can you not order or get prices over there web site. I just clicked on it and It didn't seem that you could. Thanks Stumpman!


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't think he offers online ordering.  You should call him, though.  He will quote you over the phone, and it will very likely be MUCH lower than the competition.  

To be honest, if he posted his prices on the internet I'm sure his dealership might get pulled! :speechles


----------

